# Blind in one eye? Planning to let it fly?



## Unknown30 (Jul 7, 2015)

I recently found out that my pigeon is one eye blind. I bought him like this already. The picture above is the blind eye. Smaller than the other side. And i'm planning to let them fly out with his friend/mate after 2 weeks, do u think it's a good idea? And i'd like to know what do u think is the reason of his blindness? It isn't cloudy at all, just a small eye, and a bit pressed deeper into his head, not like the other one, that is protruding and larger.


----------



## Unknown30 (Jul 7, 2015)

And can he breed/mate with his partner with this condition?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It may be by birth or due to some damage while in nest. 
Does he fly well in aviary or where you keep him or he faces problem in flying being one eyed?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Unknown30 said:


> And can he breed/mate with his partner with this condition?


Breeding should not get affected being one eyed.
Well he is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Unknown30 (Jul 7, 2015)

kiddy said:


> It may be by birth or due to some damage while in nest.
> Does he fly well in aviary or where you keep him or he faces problem in flying being one eyed?


Oh.. Okay. Well, as far as i know, he flies well. Though i'm a bit worried about predators as he can't see the other side. And is it possible for him to get lost while flying with his partner because he can't see the other side?


----------



## Unknown30 (Jul 7, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Breeding should not get affected being one eyed.
> Well he is a beautiful bird.


Great! That's good to know


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I asked if he flies well because in one ongoing thread there is an one eyed pigeon and she isn't able to fly. 
Anyways if yours is flying well still I won't suggest to fly him if there is any danger of hawks or other predators. He is at high risk of predators because he won't be able to escape them that well so better to keep him in loft or a flight pen and breed him if you want. 
Flying him is not wise at all.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I would not risk it flying outside, it is at a disadvantage for sure, and will be harder to see and escape from predators. Breeding should be fine tho.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't let her fly. She can't properly see predators coming. Being the color she is, she is a target in the first place.


----------

